# MS Word on Windows Server 2008



## funkychriscoldm (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, I was just wondering if it is possible to install MS Word or Office 2007 or higher on a Windows Server 2008?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Yup. I run Windows Server 2008 as my workstation and have Office 2010 installed. No issues.


----------



## funkychriscoldm (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you run Office and edit documents such as PDF's on their? We are a hosting company and have a IIS 64-Bit is that a issue? If so could you tell me how you did it? How you were able to install Office?


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Are you trying to install it so it will run *on* the server or *from* the server? AFAIK you can only install it so it will run on the server, i.e. is available to a user working directly on the server and you install it as if the server is a workstation. If you're trying to install it as a web service, so remote users can run it from the server, then you'll need to get advice from somebody else, assuming you can do it at all. Personally, I don't think you can but I won't bet my shirt on it-outside my area of competence.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, you'll need to clarify what you're looking for. If you are enquiring as to whether or not it is possible to install Word on Server 2008, it certainly is. However, if you're looking to use it with Terminal Services, it is technically possible, but there are a bunch of licensing issues with that. If you're looking for Office Live Web Apps, you can install those on top of SharePoint Server, which will run on 2k8, however, again, you need to take care of licensing for that. No version of Office has ever edited PDFs.


----------

